# @buscopann



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2016)

[MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] ma fammi capire sei già sparito ?!?!?!? :embolo:


----------



## Buscopann (8 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> @_Buscopann_ ma fammi capire sei già sparito ?!?!?!? :embolo:


Che ugola sexy che tieni. Sulla lingua non mi esprimo :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che ugola sexy che tieni. Sulla lingua non mi esprimo :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Guarda ho giusto finito ora  di parlare al telefono con una persona che mi ha fatto i complimenti per la mia voce 

la mia lingua è multitasking :risata:


----------



## Buscopann (8 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda ho giusto finito ora  di parlare al telefono con una persona che mi ha fatto i complimenti per la mia voce
> 
> *la mia lingua è multitasking* :risata:


Nel senso che mentre lecchi i francobolli riesci anche a limonare? 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Nel senso che mentre lecchi i francobolli riesci anche a limonare?
> 
> Buscopann


E faccio la linguaccia, tutto insieme :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2016)

*...*

e finitela di limonare voi due.. 

è veramente uno spettacolo disgustoso! :carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (8 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> e finitela di limonare voi due..
> 
> è veramente uno spettacolo disgustoso! :carneval:


Prima che sottoponiate questo spettacolo al giudizio insindacabile dei tre giudici...lasciatemi limonare in pace :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Prima che sottoponiate questo spettacolo al giudizio insindacabile dei tre giudici...*lasciatemi limonare in pace* :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


...scostumato!!

abbassa almeno gli occhi mentre pronunci quelle terribili parole....peccatore apa:...



Ciao


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> e finitela di limonare voi due..
> 
> è veramente uno spettacolo disgustoso! :carneval:





Buscopann ha detto:


> Prima che sottoponiate questo spettacolo al giudizio insindacabile dei tre giudici...lasciatemi limonare in pace :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Appunto lasciateci peccare altrimenti che segnalate !!!!!!! 
:risata:


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto lasciateci peccare altrimenti che segnalate !!!!!!!
> :risata:


occhi bassi? mano a coprire la bocca? e niente risate sguaiate o robe simili!...non troppo piacere. 
Ma più che altro, non troppo esposto! 



apa:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> occhi bassi? mano a coprire la bocca? e niente risate sguaiate o robe simili!...non troppo piacere. Ma più che altro, non troppo esposto! apa:


anche il capo cosparso di cenere  anticipo l'espiazione 

niente lingua, giusto due dentate :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (8 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> anche il capo cosparso di cenere  anticipo l'espiazione
> 
> niente lingua, giusto due dentate :rotfl:


...già con le dentate hai portato equilibrio fra piacere e dolore...brava figliola!!..

:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto lasciateci peccare altrimenti che segnalate !!!!!!!
> :risata:


È una vergogna!
Io sono disgustato!
Avrete mie notizie dal collegio!!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...già con le dentate hai portato equilibrio fra piacere e dolore...brava figliola!!..
> 
> :rotfl:


mi hanno sempre detto che imparo in fretta 



Skorpio ha detto:


> È una vergogna!
> Io sono disgustato!
> Avrete mie notizie dal collegio!!


Prima  di Natale però che se no iniziano le vacanze e il collegio si svuota :rotfl:

vuoi un lecca-lecca ?!


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mi hanno sempre detto che imparo in fretta
> 
> 
> Prima  di Natale però che se no iniziano le vacanze e il collegio si svuota :rotfl:
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > mi hanno sempre detto che imparo in fretta
> ...


Fragola


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fragola


Scostumata nell'animo sei!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Scostumata nell'animo sei!


Non solo ... Tu sapessi !!!!


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non solo ... Tu sapessi !!!!


Meglio che non sappia... 

Cosi posso conservare il mio sguardo puro e candido su di voi....


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Meglio che non sappia...
> 
> Cosi posso conservare il mio sguardo puro e candido su di voi....


Ecco tu considerami sempre una candida fanciulla :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco tu considerami sempre una candida fanciulla :rotfl:


(disse la moglie al marito prima di andare a ballare con una amica..)


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2016)

:rotfl::rotfl:





Skorpio ha detto:


> (disse la moglie al marito prima di andare a ballare con una amica..)


Prossimamente voglio andare a ballare con [MENTION=6790]Andrea Lila[/MENTION]


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Prossimamente voglio andare a ballare con [MENTION=6790]Andrea Lila[/MENTION]


...sento già le campane che suonano a morto


----------



## Andrea Lila (9 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...sento già le campane che suonano a morto



Io e [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] li facciamo resuscitare i morti


----------



## Skorpio (9 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io e [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] li facciamo resuscitare i morti


Infatti le campane le sentivo suonare per chi resta a casa


----------



## Buscopann (9 Novembre 2016)

Maremma..manco da meno di 24 e già mi ha sostituito con un altro :singleeye:

Vabbè..mi butto su Ipazia..se pure lei mi dà buca..su Skorpio :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Maremma..manco da meno di 24 e già mi ha sostituito con un altro :singleeye:
> 
> Vabbè..mi butto su Ipazia..se pure lei mi dà buca..su Skorpio :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Non fare il geloso che mi hai abbandonata per mesi iange: 

io e [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] siamo come cugino e cugina :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (9 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Maremma..manco da meno di 24 e già mi ha sostituito con un altro :singleeye:
> 
> Vabbè..mi butto su Ipazia..se pure lei mi dà buca..su Skorpio :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


E infatti, sentito [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] qui sopra?

Niente sesso, niente peccato 

Mi è stato pazientemente spiegato in questi mesi

Alla fine ci sono arrivato anche io


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E infatti, sentito @_Fiammetta_ qui sopra?
> 
> Niente sesso, niente peccato
> 
> ...


Ma poi io so da rottamare  
meglio una giovine e bella


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Maremma..manco da meno di 24 e già mi ha sostituito con un altro :singleeye:
> 
> Vabbè..mi butto su Ipazia..se pure lei mi dà buca..su Skorpio :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Grazie
per la presa in considerazione:blank:


----------



## Skorpio (9 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma poi io so da rottamare
> meglio una giovine e bella


Uff.. Che palle x quelle 2 cacatine di acciacchi che hai...

Voi donne se non siete sempre perfette, sempre a frignaccolare..


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Uff.. Che palle x quelle 2 cacatine di acciacchi che hai...
> 
> Voi donne se non siete sempre perfette, sempre a frignaccolare..


:bleble: :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (9 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :bleble: :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (9 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie
> per la presa in considerazione:blank:


Ma..ma...ma tu non c'eri in questo thread prima di adesso!!

A saperlo prima...

Venghi signorina..venghi anche lei..di lingua ce n'è per tutte :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma..ma...ma tu non c'eri in questo thread prima di adesso!!
> 
> A saperlo prima...
> 
> ...


 Ti chiamerò lingua biforcuta :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (9 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti chiamerò lingua biforcuta :rotfl:


Quasi meglio dei dildo biforcuti 
Sicuramente sono più economico :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quasi meglio dei dildo biforcuti
> Sicuramente sono più economico :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Ma più ingombrante di un dildo


----------



## Buscopann (10 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma più ingombrante di un dildo


Però io lavo anche i piatti. Sono un buon affare :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Però io lavo anche i piatti. Sono un buon affare :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl::rotfl:Allora va bene !!!!!


----------

